# Those that feed a rotation diet



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

If you feed a rotation diet, how do you do it? Do you feed a different protein for every meal? Do you finish the bag then change? Just curious.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tina, I rotate beteeen the Fromm grain free flavors excluding beef frittata and thr pork one bc it bothers Lola. I try to rotate about every month or so. What's nice about Fromm is its made to rotate without upsetting their little tummies! Have u tried Fromm??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We rotate between a few things and we do it both daily and monthly. We feed Ziwipeak, Acana grain free kibble, Weruva wet food, raw bones and are trying to add in pre-made raw patties. One day we might feed wet food for breakfast, kibble for lunch/snack, and a raw bone for dinner and another day we might feed ziwi for breakfast, kibble for lunch and dinner. We've switched between ziwi lamb and venison and have tried all the grain free Acana kibbles (except Pacifica). 

For awhile a local pet store carried the trial sized bags of Acana which was awesome because it meant we could switch between them daily but they're no longer carrying them. If I'm buying the bigger bags I like to feed her the Ranchlands since the other parts of her diet are so chicken heavy. I like her to have a variety of proteins everyday if we can.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I just rotate protein sources within my preferred brand. I change it up every time it's time to buy a new bag.

My girls are on half Ziwipeak half Nature's Logic kibble. I can't rotate kibble brands because NL is the one and ONLY kibble Onyx will eat AND her poop stays firm on. I have literally tried every kibble brand mentioned on this forum and then some, Onyx will not eat any until she's starved herself for a week. I don't switch brands from their Ziwi either as I feel anything else will just be a downgrade. I just buy a different protein every bag.

Oh, I also throw in NL canned sometimes, as a little something extra.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Tina, I rotate beteeen the Fromm grain free flavors excluding beef frittata and thr pork one bc it bothers Lola. I try to rotate about every month or so. What's nice about Fromm is its made to rotate without upsetting their little tummies! Have u tried Fromm??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I would definitely try Fromm I have heard so many good things about it, but I'm happy finally with the ZP, Sojos, and S & C. I tried frozen raw which Lulu liked, but it didn't hold her between feedings and she put on weight. I was asking because I want to alternate ZP and S & C and Sojos basically daily. Lulu seems to be fine with it--no upset tummy I just wanted to be sure that didn't cause a problem I wasn't aware of.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Whatever I grab they get lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I don't follow any kind of routine so each day tends to be different. I feed ziwipeak, home made raw patties, raw bones, eggs and occasionally home cooked meals (as a treat because she LOVES it). I rotate between the different flavours of Ziwipeak every time I buy a new bag. Every time I make a batch of raw patties, I make it different from the last, different meat, different organs. Sometimes I add things like oats or a bit of yoghurt to her ziwipeak too (she tends to get bored if I feed ZP too many times in a row). She's so spoiled, she can't complain! lol I'm lucky that she doesn't have a problem with change at all. She can eat something different every day and for every meal without problems.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I rotate dry kibble as well sometimes daily sometimes every other day. Muffin gets Amarican Natural Premium grain free Duck & Pork Meal, Zignature Turkey, Natures Variety Natural Instinct limited ingrediant Rabbit, Nutrisca Freeze Dried Raw Beef Patties half of one here and there inbetween her 2 times a day meal. I do not feed all those foods in one meal. Her stools are very normal no straining nor loose stool. I have always rotated foods and have never had any problems doing so.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I get a different brand and protein when ever the current bag runs out. I try to make sure that the fat levels are about the same as the last bag so they don't get upset stomachs I also feed raw meat & bones a couple of times a week and every so often I feed scrambled egg as raw egg upsets Sterling's stomach.


----------

